#  > Technical Interaction >  > Gadgets >  >  Top 5 Selfies Phones with Reasonable Price

## amos.0119

*1. Xiaomi Redmi Note 4G*
The smartphones is priced at Rs 9999/- and can be purchased only online. The front camera has 5MP with f/2.2, 28mm wide-angle lens which helps to captures more with each short. As the company says the camera focuses in on objects in the foreground while softly blurring objects in the background. The rear camera has 13 MP and shots amazing photos. One advantage of the phone is its large screen with 1280x720 pixels and image quality of minimum 267.22 DPI.


*2. Yu Yureka*
Yu Yureka is one of the best products that Micromax has ever produced. The phones comes with rear camera of 13 MP 13-megapixel auto focus rear camera with single LED Flash, f/2.2 aperture and front camera of 5MP with OmniVision 5648 sensor, 4P lenses and 71-degree wide viewing angle.


*3. Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime*
Powered by 1.2 GHz processor Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime is a mid range selfie phone. The Smartphones comes with 5 inch display with 540x960 and pixel density of 240ppi. Display support maximum 5 touch points at the same time, wide viewing angle screen, and not misbehaving in color when viewed at different angles. The Rear camera has 8 MP with auto focus 8 MP with imaging features similar to the Samsung Galaxy S5. And the front camera comes with 5 MP.


*4. Nokia Lumia 730*
Nokia Lumia 730 is made for selfies with 5 MP front camera. The front camera has a wide angle 24mm lens. The rear camera has 6.7 megapixel BSI sensor equipped with a Carl Zeiss lens and an unheard of f/1.9 aperture. The screen display has size of 4.7 inch and resolution of 720x1280. It also have five lumia branded apps for capturing photos namely Lumia Camera, Lumia Cinemagraph, Lumia Creative Studio, Lumia Selfie and Lumia Storyteller.


*5. Micromax Canvas Selfie*
Micromax Canvas Selfiehas good looks with 4.7 inch display and resolution 1280x720 and Corning Gorilla Glass 3 protection. Rear camera has 13 MP autofocus camera with dual LED flash sony sensor, and 4128x3096. The fornt camera ei the selfie camera has 13MP and LED Flash . Other features include Geo-tagging, touch focus, face detection.





  Similar Threads: 75 percent of the phones in the world now run on Android A presentation on hazards of cell phones Top 10 Best Android Phones to Buy in 2012 20 Futuristic Phones

----------


## Nitisha0118

thank you soooo much..

----------

